# برنامج FPGA Advantage v8.1



## kahtan82 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هديتي لكم هذه المرة برنامج FPGA Advantage 
وإليكم شرح عن مواصفاته

The only fully integrated, scalable design platform that delivers Silicon, Vendor & Language Independence. 
The only unified flow that lets you design for 
* Any Silicon:
PLD, FPGA, Platform FPGA, Structured ASIC, ASIC Prototypes, ASICs and SOCs 
* Any Vendor: 
Actel, Altera, Atmel, ChipExpress, Lattice, Xilinx, plus any ASIC foundry 
* Any Language:
VHDL, Verilog, SystemVerilog, C/C++, PSL, SVA 

Delivering the technical edge
* Maximize QoR, Fmax and area utilization on every leading FPGA platform 
* Optimize FPGA timing closure with Precision Synthesis and advanced timing analysis 
* Optimize system timing closure with I/O optimization & PCB integration 
* Fastest, standards based, multi-lingual simulation platform available

Optimizing your design process 
* Cut design time in half: Rapid design development process 
* Practical reuse: RTL reuse methodology 
* Team productivity: Team design flow and version management 
* Tune your competitive edge: Flow management and customization 
* Cut lab time with: FPGA-centric analysis and debug 

الروابط:

http://rapidshare.com/files/138149042/FPGA_Advantage_8.1.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/138146433/FPGA_Advantage_8.1.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/138151478/FPGA_Advantage_8.1.part3.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/138154760/FPGA_Advantage_8.1.part4.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/138157583/FPGA_Advantage_8.1.part5.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/138160369/FPGA_Advantage_8.1.part6.rar 


http://ifile.it/i93u7dc
http://ifile.it/40hog7t
http://ifile.it/rou2za6
http://ifile.it/ujxysgv
http://ifile.it/y0f7k4m
http://ifile.it/9037ock
Password: MJ

أدعوا لي ...:31:

قحطان :56:


----------



## جليد حمدان (20 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جليد حمدان (20 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات عن Vhdl


----------



## msadek80 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## ادور (24 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررر لكم 
واتمني للجميع ان يكونو من المتفوقين


----------



## cool_guy4ever15 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

بيشتغل علي فيستا ولا مش شغال عشان انا عندي 5.2 و فيه مشاكل مع فستا مش بيعمل سيميولاشن و ياريت تؤلي 

هو مسحتوا اد ايه....شكرن


----------



## kahtan82 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

cool_guy4ever15 قال:


> بيشتغل علي فيستا ولا مش شغال عشان انا عندي 5.2 و فيه مشاكل مع فستا مش بيعمل سيميولاشن و ياريت تؤلي
> 
> هو مسحتوا اد ايه....شكرن


 
السلام عليكم
والله ماجربتو على فستا وهو بيعمل سيميولاشن ومساحتو 600ميغا تقريباً


----------



## المهندس المختص (30 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

أكتب برنامج بلغة الــ VHDL و عندي مشكلة صغيرة في عملية الــ Synthesis للبرنامج الموجود عندي و هي عدم القدرة على خزن الأعداد الحقيقية مثل الــ PI إلتي هي النسبة الثابتة 3.14 فعلى من يجد حل أو لديه وجه نظر أو أقتراح أرجو الرد.

علماً أني أستخدم برنامج Altera Quartus II Web Edition


----------



## isamm128 (31 أغسطس 2009)

الشكر والعرفان للادارة الرشيدة لاختيارها اعضاء متميزين


----------



## mfqutb (15 مارس 2010)

سلام عليكم
اعزائى مع البرنامج كراك اشغلة ازاى 
وشكرا


----------



## kahtan82 (18 أبريل 2010)

*Mentor Graphics FPGA Advantage 8.1*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*هذه روابط جديدة للبرنامج*
Mentor Graphics FPGA Advantage 8.1 --- 600 MB

​
HotFile.com:
http://hotfile.com/dl/27801501/ab02284/FPGA8.1.part1.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/27801502/661cbbd/FPGA8.1.part2.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/27801500/2660825/FPGA8.1.part3.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/27801503/76ac3b7/FPGA8.1.part4.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/27801504/18ebeff/FPGA8.1.part5.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/27801499/4f3d3d3/FPGA8.1.part6.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/27801679/90252f6/FPGA8.1.part7.rar.html

Filefactory.com:
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b00466b/n/FPGA8.1.part5.rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b004667/n/FPGA8.1.part2.rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b004663/n/FPGA8.1.part6.rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b004662/n/FPGA8.1.part4.rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b0cc3a5/n/FPGA8.1.part3.rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b365d29/n/FPGA8.1.part1.rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b00465f/n/FPGA8.1.part7.rar​


----------



## فائق حمادي (18 أبريل 2010)

*link not working*

Dear Colegue,
Thank you for this advanced topic.
Please note that the last link is not working please advice.

the link is http://ifile.it/9037ock

Thanks​


----------



## khaled hariri (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## qqr45 (28 يونيو 2010)

*بيشتغل علي فيستا ولا مش شغال عشان انا عندي 5.2 و فيه مشاكل مع فستا مش بيعمل سيميولاشن و ياريت تؤلي 

هو مسحتوا اد ايه....شكرن*​


----------



## azza2asd (21 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا عضو جديد واسمى asd
الموضوع ده جديد عليه ايضا لكن من أعرف ان FPGA 
اجهزه موجوده فى السوق انا عندى سؤال ليكم هل الاجهزه ده سهل انى اشتريها واسعارها ايه ويا ترى ممكن القيها فى مصر
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------

